# Mac is now the hackers' choice? "Student gets 'A' for hacking school computer"



## adambyte (Dec 18, 2002)

http://www.cnn.com/2002/TECH/internet/12/17/student.hack/index.html

He's shown using OS X (you can see the dock at the bottom) on a Quicksilver.

Enjoy.


----------



## jesustoast (Dec 18, 2002)

Brute force password hacking isn't really that hard to do...  but I give him some credit.
Then again the password to the computer was a name and wasn't even alphanumeric.


----------



## kendall (Dec 19, 2002)

all schools use stupid passwords.  my high school used its numeric street address for one of its passwords in the computer center.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 19, 2002)

My school doesn't even HAVE passwords on the Macs.  However, each student gets a random password from a dictionary for the PC's.


----------



## Trip (Dec 19, 2002)

Dang. I wish i could hack/change my grades.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 20, 2002)

lol.  I got my professor to sign in me on day when I was in HS.
I installed a keyboard echoer and it put everysingle input from the KB into an invisible file in the system folder.  Logged in 2 weeks later (with the help of an at ease cracker hehehe) and retrieved the file, deleted my evidence, and went home with a file full of personal passwords and usernames for that accademic year, as well as all the personal stuff typed by various students  )

At ease was so easy to break into lol


----------

